# GH finally getting sued by non-partner restaurants



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Why this took so long is beyond me. Class action... they are literally stealing web sites en mass....

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...rsonating-over-150000-restaurants/ar-BB1avQrx


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

That's great news, finally. I hope the lawsuit is in the billions. They've been pricks for a long time, as have ALL of them. They can't do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This could be for a _hilariously large_ amount of money.

Not stupid, not insane, hilarious


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I know that most of the orders I have had trouble with were all these 'partners'. Old menu's being the biggest problem, next would be ordering things that have options like meat: rare,medium,well and salad dressings etc etc. Most of the time I just picked the worst option.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It was just a matter of time.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> Why this took so long is beyond me. Class action... they are literally stealing web sites en mass....
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...rsonating-over-150000-restaurants/ar-BB1avQrx


I don't do deliveries and I've only used Grubhub a couple of times and I had no idea the delivery drone had to place the order themselves... wow.

So for the few bucks you get paid for the delivery you have to place the order yourself and then wait for the order to be completed?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't do deliveries and I've only used Grubhub a couple of times and I had no idea the delivery drone had to place the order themselves... wow.
> 
> So for the few bucks you get paid for the delivery you have to place the order yourself and then wait for the order to be completes?


I didn't take even one of those orders. They never seemed like a good experience, or a good deal.


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Grubhub has shady tactics with restaurants. I manage a restaurant and we got rid of GH long time ago.

They manually add items onto the menu that we chose not to. 
The restaurant has a system since we get busy, so when they have to place the order themselves, they have to wait 20+ minutes. 

Majority of our customers place a pick-up, come and leave. But we had GH drivers just hanging out in the restaurant which we try to avoid for ANYONE.

Ubereats gives us more control
Grubhub and their bs tactics interfered with us so we got rid of them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So for the few bucks you get paid for the delivery you have to place the order yourself and then wait for the order to be completed?


Yes. However, I take them if the price is right. In my market at least, they usually pay pretty good. HOWEVER, the key is to multi app or only do them if you are on a delivery. I pull over to the side of the road and CALL the restaurant with the order. I then complete the delivery I am on and then go to the restaurant and pick up the order as it's ready by then. If the restaurant won't take phone orders then I cancel. You don't want to arrive and then order it because you will wait too long.

If you learn which to take then it can be good pay and no waiting.



Teksaz said:


> That's great news, finally. I hope the lawsuit is in the billions. They've been pricks for a long time, as have ALL of them. They can't do whatever the hell they want.


You and @NOXDriver are like the deckhands on the Titanic hoping the ship sinks because you hate the cruise line you work for. One problem, you're still on the ship!!! At least wait until you're off the boat before hoping for their demise!!! :roflmao:



NOXDriver said:


> Why this took so long is beyond me. Class action... they are literally stealing web sites en mass....
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...rsonating-over-150000-restaurants/ar-BB1avQrx


Sounds like more than it really is. It's actually only 2 restaurants suing. These gigs can all be sketchy but in this particular case who really cares? Restaurants selling food and not paying GH a nickel. Sounds like a good deal for them. Perhaps the owners of those 2 restaurants don't understand they make money from it. Kinda silly.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't do deliveries and I've only used Grubhub a couple of times and I had no idea the delivery drone had to place the order themselves... wow.
> 
> So for the few bucks you get paid for the delivery you have to place the order yourself and then wait for the order to be completed?


Favor runners have to also. That is why I prefer Favor. So my food doesn't sit waiting for an UE driver to go get it.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

RavenK said:


> Grubhub has shady tactics with restaurants. I manage a restaurant and we got rid of GH long time ago.
> 
> They manually add items onto the menu that we chose not to.
> The restaurant has a system since we get busy, so when they have to place the order themselves, they have to wait 20+ minutes.
> ...


Was your restaurant tied down by a contract with GrubHub?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I don't do deliveries and I've only used Grubhub a couple of times and I had no idea the delivery drone had to place the order themselves... wow.
> 
> So for the few bucks you get paid for the delivery you have to place the order yourself and then wait for the order to be completed?


Like everything else you gotta know your market.

For Chinese food? Yes. That never takes more than 15 minutes.

Pizza or an actual restaurant? Unless its a $30 trip for me hard pass. Pizza places are usually slammed and fancy places usually take to long.

A $10 delivery as 'China Palace II'? Hot Asian chicks AND $10? MOAR PLEASE.



Seamus said:


> You and @NOXDriver are like the deckhands on the Titanic hoping the ship sinks because you hate the cruise line you work for. One problem, you're still on the ship!!! At least wait until you're off the boat before hoping for their demise!!!


Not quite, but I will stop and pick up a $5 bill off the ground.

The only reason I GH is because I can do it whenever I want, there are no ~~scumbags~~ passengers in my car and if done right it pays well.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> I know that most of the orders I have had trouble with were all these 'partners'. Old menu's being the biggest problem, next would be ordering things that have options like meat: rare,medium,well and salad dressings etc etc. Most of the time I just picked the worst option.


So... you choose burnt to a crisp as well?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I NEVER do these "order and pay" deliveries. In most cases, I am met with a ton of hostility from the merchant then minute I pull out the card provided by the platform. One time, I was threatened with trespassing. These merchants are over the top yelling at the drivers over it. They have a right to be angry but it is not the drivers fault. The only order and pay I will do is Postmates for Starbucks.


----------

